# Small Coop And Flight Pen



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We built a second smaller coop/flight pen to house the occasional singleton bird - http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/browseimages.php?c=110. The coop is 30" wide, 28" deep, 30" high. The flight pen is 4' x 6' (wish we had the space for twice that). Not much flying space, but it’s safe and there’s room to putter around, catch some rays, and see the other pigeons.

Useful features:
- Multiple removable panels for temperature control and air flow
- Windows are two sheets of polycarbonate separated by quarter inch square dowels, silicon gooped together

It's currently housing a handicapped pigeon, so we added some accommodations:
- Special wider outside perches
- Soft, grippy marine tape on the bird access door and on the outside perches


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice job on that! it would work well as a sick bay too.....looks like you put alot of thought and care into it..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, TerryB!!

Thanks for posting the pictures! I'm sure this information will be MOST helpful to others!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Terry that is very nice. I am sure the birds will really enjoy it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words. We spent a lot of time planning things out to be secure from predators. The base of the flight pen is lined with hardware cloth which is attached to the uprights. All hardware cloth edges are covered with wood strips for security and to protect from injury (raw edges of hardware cloth are wicked dangerous!).


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Terri! That is really, really nice! Thank you for sharing this with us!

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice. Very classy.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Very nice set up.[/ GEORGE*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

That is superb with all the extras! What a thoughtful and kind gesture to give your handicapped bird/s special accomodations.  I know how hard it is to find room!
Please post a picture with the lucky bird/s in it! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Good job! They will enjoy it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is very nice. Good job!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for having a look! It took over a month to construct - the front took a lot of planning!



Trees Gray said:


> ... Please post a picture with the lucky bird/s in it! ...


Happy to oblige! Archie has been spending more and more time out there 
and will overnight later this week.

Archie on the bird access door - "Would you like to come inside?"
http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/showimage.php?i=886&c=110

"This way into the coop..."
http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/showimage.php?i=885&c=110

Archie invites any hens to come on in!
http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/showimage.php?i=884&c=110


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AWWW.......he's sweet!!! Lucky bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bless you, Terri, for doing such a lovely thing for your birds. Archie is a beauty (as are all the others .. saw your lovely photo of Walter earlier this evening).

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for having a look. Folks without pigeons don't know what they're missing.


----------



## SMMWest (Mar 2, 2010)

TerriB,

That is very well crafted. Very similar to what I was planning on building. Very nice.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Archie and Elsa certainly seem to like calling it home.  Please share photos of yours when you get to building it!


----------



## SMMWest (Mar 2, 2010)

TerriB said:


> Archie and Elsa certainly seem to like calling it home.  Please share photos of yours when you get to building it!


I sure will.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow!, how did I miss this thread? Terri, it's adorable! I really like it. That'll come in very handy. I'd like that in my back yard.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Jaye3! It's been used for over half a year now and we only had to make one modification. Although the numerous vents make it easy to modulate the temperature I did have to cut several inches off the side vent cover to prevent condensation during colder weather. I used a cardboard template for several days to determine how much to remove before cutting the wood.

The plexiglass windows are another one of my favorite features. The initial motivation was to provide some night light for the birds. A side benefit is that I can check on the birds without disturbing them. Since the heating pad is just in front of the lower right window, I can see Archie and Elsa cuddling during the courtship phase. 

If you think of any improvements, please share!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice idea--smart thinking here and innovative as well---like the removeable panel pieces for air and it would make a real nice sick bay and I can picture some of those dog heating pads for winter time to make it a little warmer--very nice---c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Terri, it's got everything. How could it possibly be improved. The plexiglass idea is great. You can tell a lot of thought went into it. I love it! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

c.hert said:


> ..I can picture some of those dog heating pads for winter time to make it a little warmer--very nice---c.hert


Because of the small space, the heating pad is one intended for rabbits. Easy to keep clean and keeps the birds comfy. 



Jay3 said:


> Terri, it's got everything. How could it possibly be improved. The plexiglass idea is great. You can tell a lot of thought went into it. I love it! Thanks for posting the pics.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------

